# Weighbridge



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Just took my Hymer B584 to the Weighbridge, full of diesel, half water tank and loaded for a winter trip, eg loads of cloths.
It weighed 3480kg so we have 20kg left for bringing wine back!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Was your wife on board? :roll: :lol:


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Yes, wouldn,t get away with forgetting her and 2 bikes on the back.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, in your situation I'd have a nice drink tonight to congratulate yourself on optimum payload 

I don't know your fresh water capacity, but if like ours at ~136litres, you can fit in some 80 litres of plonk having run the tank low 

Dave


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

nickkdx said:


> Just took my Hymer B584 to the Weighbridge, full of diesel, half water tank and loaded for a winter trip, eg loads of cloths.
> It weighed 3480kg so we have 20kg left for bringing wine back!!


Bit of a shock when you've seen the print out !!! :roll:

So easy to become overweight......the M/Home!! 

Trev


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would recommend emptying the fresh water tank for the journey back and simply fill it up with wine - any good wine depôt in France would be happy to oblige!

Get a few bottles of mineral water to see you through the return journey.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

We took the trip to the weight bridge before leaving for spain came in 40kg under so by the time i lose the 80 kg of water I was carrying & 22kg of gas. Wo pee 142 ltr wine that is if we have not put on to much weight with all this wine & cakes. :roll: :roll: :wink: 

Steve


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Just had my B584 weighed....full tank fresh water 140ltrs.....scooter rack 50kgs..... full tank of fuel..... me.....clothes....food
5264kgs
The boss is 60kgs. dont leave much for extras.

Keith


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi Blackbirdbiker,Isn't your permissible weight 3500kg the same as mine


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Good to see so many consciencious campers checking their weight!  
There has been a fair bit of police and subsequently tyre company interest in the USA and Aus resulting from crashes of campers from tyres going pop due to overloading in the past. Theres a good Michelin vid on You Tube showing what to do if you have a front blow out for example,






One camper I looked at at the last show I went to 2 years ago was a six berth but weighed something like 3400kg empty with driver only, 3500kg gross. A full fuel tank, 1 passenger and spare socks and you may be illegal! Only a matter of time before it becomes a bigger issue here?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Just had my B584 weighed....full tank fresh water 140ltrs.....scooter rack 50kgs..... full tank of fuel..... me.....clothes....food
> 5264kgs
> The boss is 60kgs. dont leave much for extras.
> 
> Keith


That doesn't seem right Keith. According to my 2005 Hymer catalogue (I realise yours may be a different year) the MAM for a B584 is 3,900 kg, provided it has the Ducato 18 Maxi chassis. If it has the standard Ducato 15 chassis, the MAM is 3,500 kg. I realise the Maxi version could have been up-rated, say to a bit over 4 tonnes, but surely not to well over 5 tonnes as indicated in your post?

Philip


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Phillip,

Bit of a delay (having new kitchen fitted so not been able to answer).

Just checked what exactly my weights are :roll: :roll: from the top...
3500kg.
5500kg.
1850kg.
2000kg.
Weighbridge states that overall weight is 3264, not able to do front and back.
The base is a Maxi and must be the 15
look at my mistake 8O on previous reply *5264* oh dear must do more checks on posting   .

Not sure what the other weights are though.

Keith


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Hi Phillip,
> 
> Bit of a delay (having new kitchen fitted so not been able to answer).
> 
> ...


If you have a Maxi chassis that is the 18, rather than the 15. It is capable of being rated at 3,900 kg as standard from Hymer (possibly a bit more from the likes of SVTech). Yours may have been rated at 3,500 kg to keep it within continental licensing and speed limitations.

Regarding the weight plate, the meanings are as follows:

3,500 kg = Maximum Authorised Mass of vehicle (also called GVW or MTPLM)
5,500 kg = Max. Train Weight (vehicle plus any towed trailer - loaded)
1 - 1,850 kg = Max. weight on front axle
2 - 2,000 kg = Max. weight on rear axle

n.b. the sum of the axle limits is greater than the MAM by 350 kg. You CANNOT use this apparent 'extra' allowance, the MAM of 3,500 must be adhered to. The reason for the difference is to accommodate different weight distribution within the vehicle. E.g. if you are fully loaded at the back with 2,000 kg on the rear axle, the front axle must not be carrying more than 1,500 kg.

I hope it goes without saying that the individual axle limits must not be exceeded; over-loading can affect handling and cause tyre and brake failure.

Hope this helps and that I'm not telling you stuff that is too obvious or that you already know.

Philip


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Phillips,

It's certainly clear now, :wink: the reason I chose to put my scooter rack on when being weighed was to give me some idea whether I'm within the limit with the scooter as well (it only weighs 100kg) but not being able to do both front and back I'm still not realy sure.

Thanks again 

Keith


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Thanks Phillips,
> 
> It's certainly clear now, :wink: the reason I chose to put my scooter rack on when being weighed was to give me some idea whether I'm within the limit with the scooter as well (it only weighs 100kg) but not being able to do both front and back I'm still not realy sure.
> 
> ...


Hi Keith

I don't know much about Hymers, so this miight be irrelevant. With your MAM of 3,500kg and from the layout of the B584 I've seen on a few web sites (kitchen at the back and a longish overhang), I would guess that the load on your back axle is going to be a bit pushed with a 50kg scooter rack and 100kg scooter hung on the back wall.

Adjusting for leverage, the 150kg rack/scooter is going to translate into around 200kg load on your back axle (depending on length of overhang and wheelbase).

If I were you, I definitely find a way of getting the back weighed with the scooter in place.

Mike


----------

